# Montella a serio rischio esonero. Ore calde.



## admin (25 Febbraio 2018)

Come riportato da TMW, sono ore caldissime a Siviglia dopo il pesante KO interno contro l'Atletico Madrid (2-5). Montella è a serio rischio esonero.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Che pagliaccio, un allenatore scandaloso.


----------



## Zenos (25 Febbraio 2018)

Eh ma lui gioca la Champions...


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Febbraio 2018)

Come ho gia detto : Milan - Palotta 2-0 
Mortella K.O
La sera perfetta ! )))


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2018)

Che roba, ragazzi.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, sono ore caldissime a Siviglia dopo il pesante KO interno contro l'Atletico Madrid (2-5). Montella è a serio rischio esonero.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Quanti insulti ci siamo beccati per questo mediocre.

Ci rendiamo conto che praticamente abbiamo buttato una stagione per sto mediocre.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ahahahahaha...

Tranquillo vincé... Due risate in sala stampa e vedrai che passa tutto! Gli spagnoli sono notoriamente poco sanguigni...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Febbraio 2018)

beh ma se gioca la champions...


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Febbraio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eh ma lui gioca la Champions...



Ed è in una squadra che ha vinto molto più del Milan negli ultimi 10 anni; ed è lì perché ha lavorato bene.


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Quando gli comunicheranno l'esonero, riderà.


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, sono ore caldissime a Siviglia dopo il pesante KO interno contro l'Atletico Madrid (2-5). Montella è a serio rischio esonero.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Perché esonerarlo? È solo la terza volta che prende una manita e potrebbe riuscire nell'impresa di farsi riprendere dai cugini del Betis, che con una partita in meno (da giocare contro il Levante, avversario abbordabile) potrebbe portarsi a -1 dal Seviglia.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Febbraio 2018)

Avanti così Montella! Rise l'Italia intera, sta ridendo la Spagna tutta.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanti insulti ci siamo beccati per questo mediocre.
> 
> Ci rendiamo conto che praticamente abbiamo buttato una stagione per sto mediocre.



Il danno economico provocato da costui non è calcolabile.


----------



## wildfrank (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ahahahahaha...
> 
> Tranquillo vincé... Due risate in sala stampa e vedrai che passa tutto! Gli spagnoli sono notoriamente poco sanguigni...



...ma non allena i serafici svedesi del Malmoe?


----------



## alcyppa (25 Febbraio 2018)

Essere esonerato da 2 squadre nel giro di 3 mesi sarebbe da eroe.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Febbraio 2018)

La colpa non è solo Dell allenatore. Cit.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Febbraio 2018)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> ...ma non allena i serafici svedesi del Malmoe?





Sono un pò lontani da Pamplona, sennò lo butterebbero in mezzo ai tori durante la corsa di San Firmino...


----------



## jacky (25 Febbraio 2018)

Pensiamo ai nostri di problemi...

ovvero quello di avere un direttore sportivo e un direttore generale che lo hanno confermato per 9 mesi.

Il Milan deve trovare un grande allenatore, io non so se lo ha trovato (lo spero, ma in estate comunque ci saranno tante possibilità), ma per un progetto di lungo termine serve una dirigenza capace e che non commetta e ricommetta più certi errori.

Parliamoci chiaro, se si perdono i 50 milioni della Champions la colpa ha solo 2 nomi e 2 cognomi.
E non è Vincenzo Montella.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## alcyppa (25 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Madonna...


----------



## Stex (25 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Pazze risate


----------



## Black (25 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, sono ore caldissime a Siviglia dopo il pesante KO interno contro l'Atletico Madrid (2-5). Montella è a serio rischio esonero.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



ahahahaha godo! questo incapace ci ha rovinato la stagione! com'era quel discorso che a Siviglia c'è l'abitudine a vincere?


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Grazie a quest'uomo a parte i mille punti da recuperare siamo ancora sotto negli scontri diretti con Lazio, Roma e Sampdoria perché nemmeno la decenza di perdere con un solo gol di scarto


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Non so perché ma questa immagine mi fa godere parecchio


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



non ce la posso fare...


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2018)

macchè..non lo esenorano.....sarebbe una sciocchezza


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non ce la posso fare...



Ahahahahahahahhaahahahhahhahahaha


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Febbraio 2018)

È proprio vero che basta essere stupidi per avere sempre qualcosa per cui ridere...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ragazzi ancora oggi penso che mille volte meglio aver esonerato Montella prima di Benevento e aver subito l'umiliazione di Brignoli piuttosto che andare a Benevento con Montella vincere 4-0 e averlo ancora sulla panchina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2018)

hellscream ha scritto:


>



loooooooool



Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, sono ore caldissime a Siviglia dopo il pesante KO interno contro l'Atletico Madrid (2-5). Montella è a serio rischio esonero.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## alcyppa (26 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ancora oggi penso che mille volte meglio aver esonerato Montella prima di Benevento e aver subito l'umiliazione di Brignoli piuttosto che andare a Benevento con Montella vincere 4-0 e averlo ancora sulla panchina.



Ma come, non è tifo contro quello? 

È il chiaro esempio come certe "idee di tifo" con occhio al medio-lungo termine non siano così indecorose come alle volte si vuol far passare.


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Perde 5 a 2 in casa e se la ride di gusto. boh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ancora oggi penso che mille volte meglio aver esonerato Montella prima di Benevento e aver subito l'umiliazione di Brignoli piuttosto che andare a Benevento con Montella vincere 4-0 e averlo ancora sulla panchina.


Vero e purtroppo non è semplice fare questi discorsi, perché chi può dire che non sarebbero bastati due punti in più (magari col Genoa o col Torino) per ritrovarci Montella in panchina fino - che so - a Firenze? L'unica ipotesi che possiamo fare è quella di un eventuale esonero dopo la prima sosta.


----------



## PheelMD (26 Febbraio 2018)

Il 3-5-2 di Montella.
Il 3-5-2 di Montella.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2018)

Come ridacchia monsieur Ridolini, nessuno.
Il piu grande circense d'Europa.


----------



## de sica (26 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



ridi ridi.. Ridi sopra sta ceppa!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, sono ore caldissime a Siviglia dopo il pesante KO interno contro l'Atletico Madrid (2-5). Montella è a serio rischio esonero.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Quanti insulti ci siamo beccati per questo mediocre*.
> 
> Ci rendiamo conto che praticamente abbiamo buttato una stagione per sto mediocre.



.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Questo ha problemi mentali.


----------



## Zenos (26 Febbraio 2018)

Da mettergli una camicia di forza e rinchiuderlo in uno stanzino.


----------



## Sotiris (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ridi ancora quaquaraqua


----------



## chicagousait (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ho visto praticamente la sintesi della partita di ieri del Siviglia e praticamente un paio di gol sono errori in difesa, banali errori in difesa. Ma lui gioca in champions quindi va tutto bene


----------



## sballotello (26 Febbraio 2018)

In Spagna si gioca per divertire, immagino che spettacolo il suo 4231..


----------



## Il Genio (26 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Pensiamo ai nostri di problemi...
> 
> ovvero quello di avere un direttore sportivo e un direttore generale che lo hanno confermato per 9 mesi.
> 
> ...



Ok!
Prima erano gli acquisti che erano scarsi, visto che il campo sta dicendo l'esatto opposto adesso si criticano perché hanno tardato nell'esonerare Montella.
Non è che tu magari prima lo difendevi (Montella) perché gli erano stati dati giocatori scarsi?


----------



## bmb (26 Febbraio 2018)

Milanista vero. Ha deciso di rubare lo stipendio a qualcun'altro. Grande Vincè.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ok!
> Prima erano gli acquisti che erano scarsi, visto che il campo sta dicendo l'esatto opposto adesso si criticano perché hanno tardato nell'esonerare Montella.
> Non è che tu magari prima lo difendevi (Montella) perché gli erano stati dati giocatori scarsi?


Non rispondete ai troll


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Pensiamo ai nostri di problemi...
> 
> ovvero quello di avere un direttore sportivo e un direttore generale che lo hanno confermato per 9 mesi.
> 
> ...



Condivido in pieno questo ragionamento, solo che qui si sottolinea giustamente la pazzesca involuzione di un allenatore che personalmente non mi ha mai convinto nemmeno a Firenze, ma non era neanche così catastrofico come ora. Davvero mi domando fino a che punto gli interessi realmente questo mestiere, vista anche la leggerezza con cui prende le sconfitte. Sembra quasi che per lui sia un hobby, un passatempo come un altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2018)

A suo modo sta facendo la storia : sta distruggendo due piazze in meno di un anno.


----------



## Il Genio (26 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non rispondete ai troll



Ok, non sapevo fosse già stato individuato come tale


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Condivido in pieno questo ragionamento, solo che qui si sottolinea giustamente la pazzesca involuzione di un allenatore che personalmente non mi ha mai convinto nemmeno a Firenze, ma non era neanche così catastrofico come ora. Davvero mi domando fino a che punto gli interessi realmente questo mestiere, vista anche la leggerezza con cui prende le sconfitte. Sembra quasi che per lui sia un hobby, un passatempo come un altro.



La sua carriera da giocatore parla per lui:
vittorie praticamente zero
avrebbe potuto giocare in grandi club, ma non ha mai mostrato vera ambizione per arrivarci
non si è mai messo in gioco bighellonando a Roma fino a fine carriera invece di provare a rilanciarsi
in nazionale ha sempre accettato il ruolo di panchinaro

Insomma, diciamo che ha dalla sua una carriera mediocre a fronte delle notevoli doti di cui disponeva (si perché un conto è se sei scarso..lui invece era forte)..

Come allenatore mi pare ripercorra la stessa filosofia, l'importante è partecipare e prendersi i complimenti (e lui da panchinaro se ne prendeva molti, meno responsabilità...)..poi vincere o perdere conta poco..

Bella filosofia di vita, davvero...ma nello sport non ti fa primeggiare


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Pensiamo ai nostri di problemi...
> 
> ovvero quello di avere un direttore sportivo e un direttore generale che lo hanno confermato per 9 mesi.
> 
> ...



Per vincere la CL di sicuro. Per campionato invece no. Abbiamo pagliacci che scalano le grandi squadre solo grazie ai contatti. Montella è un esempio, ma anche Allegri non scherza. Il grande investimento dei 100 di Pogba è per comprare il giocatore più forte della diretta rivale in campionato piuttosto che fare il salto in Europa, Bonucci additato come responsabile delle finali perse, prima ancora Ibra era lo "spaccaspogliatoio". Ma poi c'è qualsiasi Inzaghi che fa "ooops non sapevo che conoscevi X,Y,Z....scusa ho schierato una formazione normale invece di fare come il Sassuolo" e casca il castello di carte. In tempi brevi l'allenatore forte è l'ultima priorità finché non si alza il livello del campionato.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Febbraio 2018)

Alcuni commenti di Montella dopo la manita rifilatagli dall'Atletico.... vi suonano familiari? 

"La prima mezz'ora è stata la migliore da quando sono qui".... "sono felice per la reazione d'orgoglio mostrata dalla squadra nel secondo tempo"... "non cambierò tanto per cambiare".


----------



## fdl68 (26 Febbraio 2018)

penso che sarebbe un record mondiale


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Alcuni commenti di Montella dopo la manita rifilatagli dall'Atletico.... vi suonano familiari?
> 
> "La prima mezz'ora è stata la migliore da quando sono qui".... "sono felice per la reazione d'orgoglio mostrata dalla squadra nel secondo tempo"... "non cambierò tanto per cambiare".



Non ci credo....

PS: ma almeno le ha dette in spagnolo?


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Alcuni commenti di Montella dopo la manita rifilatagli dall'Atletico.... vi suonano familiari?
> 
> "La prima mezz'ora è stata la migliore da quando sono qui".... "sono felice per la reazione d'orgoglio mostrata dalla squadra nel secondo tempo"... "non cambierò tanto per cambiare".


Allenatore inutile,sempre detto ..di un ignoranza calcistica pari a quella di ventura..e c'è chi voleva continuare con uno cosi.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Se riesce a farsi esonerare due volte in un anno...

In definitiva è un allenatore da Fiorentina.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Allenatore inutile,sempre detto ..di un ignoranza calcistica pari a quella di ventura..e c'è chi voleva continuare con uno cosi.



Speriamo solo non si svincoli prima di fine anno sennò coi santi in paradiso che ha ce lo troviamo in nazionale sto qua...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Febbraio 2018)

Quanto godo!!! E pensare che qualcuno (*R...*) aveva detto che non era colpa sua visto che aveva trovato subito una nuova scuadrahh !!11!!1 

Ah come non detto: questo individuo ha detto che stiamo vivendo la stessa stagione dell'anno scorso però son stati buttati 250 milioni. In più il Milan non ha più margini di crescita perchè son già stati spremuti all'osso.
(solo a me sembrano migliori partita dopo partita?)

Mi chiedo che problemi lo affliggono...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Io ve lo dico.
Occhio alla Nazionale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> In Spagna si gioca per divertire, immagino che spettacolo il suo 4231..



E' la terza manita subita, se non sbaglio. A suo modo è dunque un modulo spettacolare, quando gioca lui lo spettacolo è garantito per gli spettatori.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' la terza manita subita, se non sbaglio. A suo modo è dunque un modulo spettacolare, quando gioca lui lo spettacolo è garantito per gli spettatori.



Si si è felicissimo perché tanto in spagna conta divertirsi mica il risultato


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io ve lo dico.
> Occhio alla Nazionale



Considerato che più fa pena e più sale di livello, sì. C'è il serissimo rischio.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' la terza manita subita, se non sbaglio. A suo modo è dunque un modulo spettacolare, quando gioca lui lo spettacolo è garantito per gli spettatori.



In particolare per gli spettatori che tifano la squadra avversaria


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io ve lo dico.
> Occhio alla Nazionale


Io non penso, ma se sarà veramente così, nessuno dovrebbe più andare a vedere le partita dell'Italia per la troppa malafede da parte della FIGC.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2018)

Chissà se c'è ancora qualcuno che pensa che i giocatori arrivati in estate siano scarsi, dopo il girone di ritorno che stiamo facendo senza questo fenomeno.
Allenatore mediocre e senza palle.


----------



## Jino (26 Febbraio 2018)

Questo ci ha buttato all'aria una stagione, in coppa campioni ormai non ci arriveremo più, abbiamo regalato troppo all'andata e questa lunga rincorsa che stiamo facendo alla lunga sarà troppo logorante per esser sostenuta. 

Odio Montella.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ci credo....
> 
> PS: ma almeno le ha dette in spagnolo?



Confermo, le ha dette. Per ora usa ancora l'interprete e risponde in italiano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Confermo, le ha dette. Per ora usa ancora l'interprete e risponde in italiano.



Dopo 7 minuti è crollato e ha dovuto ridere..prima si teneva evidentemente...


----------



## jacky (26 Febbraio 2018)

La cosa vergognosa di Montella è che ogni santa partita parte da 0-1 per quegli errori idioti che fanno i difensori e il portiere negli appoggi.

Ogni santissima partita, lo ha fatto a Catania, a Firenze, da noi, all'Atletico.

La condizione, gli allenamenti blandi etc... sono dettagli rispetto a questo aspetto.


----------



## sacchino (26 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, sono ore caldissime a Siviglia dopo il pesante KO interno contro l'Atletico Madrid (2-5). Montella è a serio rischio esonero.
> 
> No non ci posso credere non gli riservano nemmeno l'onore di essere eliminato in Champions.


----------



## de sica (11 Marzo 2018)

E anche dopo l’ennesima sconfitta in casa..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Marzo 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> *La cosa vergognosa di Montella è che ogni santa partita parte da 0-1 per quegli errori idioti che fanno i difensori e il portiere negli appoggi.*
> 
> Ogni santissima partita, lo ha fatto a Catania, a Firenze, da noi, all'Atletico.
> 
> La condizione, gli allenamenti blandi etc... sono dettagli rispetto a questo aspetto.



Ed è successo pure contro il Valencia infatti, gol dello 0-1 regalato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2018)

Certo che curriculum di tutto rispetto! 2 esoneri in 4 mesi


----------



## Sotiris (11 Marzo 2018)

Ha distrutto il Sevilla.


----------

